# Jersey wildlife



## Morpheus uk (Jan 8, 2009)

I went to Jersey in the channel islands for 2 weeks last year, but ive only just got round to uploading all the photos so heres the various wild life of Jersey  

If anyone can give me good ID`s of both common and scientific names i`d be really grateful  

Garden orb weavers just like the ones we have over here







This one was spotted whilst browsing for lizards






This one was found in the gardens at this home centre

Now for the big wasp spiders which were found on a patch of grassland


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 8, 2009)

Golden hover fly






Long horned bush crickets, found in the same patch of grassland as the wasp spiders











Wasp capturing a catepillar, they both fell onto my lap of all people whilst sitting at a cafe under a tree at Durrel zoo






Orange harvester, i couldnt get over its freaky jaws, 2 were found within the tent by mum :laugh:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 8, 2009)

Lace wing larvae






Robber fly











Unknown beetle founding around a cliff laying eggs onto a grass stem











Oak harvester, found tonnes of these outside of the tent, far more preferable than the orange thing, these thing were great, i bet they`d be interesting to keep :hmm:
















Spider nest of a nursery web spider i think


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 8, 2009)

Speckled bush crickets just like we have here






Sawfly larvae






Unknown shield bug nymph











Yellow ladybird larvae which is summut ive nevers seen before :hmm:






2 grasshoppers, green un and a brown un  











Another shield bug similar to our Hawthorn shield bug


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## revmdn (Jan 8, 2009)

Great photos!!! Where were you exactly?


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 8, 2009)

Just one more  

billiant.. crabs look funny :B


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 8, 2009)

Omg... if they weren't such awesome photos, I would have fallen asleep before I got to the end! :lol: Great job photographing all of them... and thanks for finally uploading and sharing them with us!


----------

